# Home Needed near Toledo,Ohio



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I received a call from some one near Toledo,Ohio that has a pet pigeon who's owner died and they need to find a home for it ASAP. I've attached a photo of the bird. It cannot fly at all, but is healthy. If you are interested please call Christine Knaggs at 419-340-5806.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

No takers? How sad, I hope someone steps up.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I just love this bird and want to adopt but too far. Sad...


----------



## breannasgtc (Nov 17, 2013)

Is this pigeon tame or imprinted


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird. Would be happy to take him but alas am too far away.


----------



## ZorkyCharlemagne (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, I live just south of Detroit and would be interested in adopting that pigeon. I have a rescue rock pigeon with one eye who is lonely. Looking for a companion for him.


----------

